
U.S. Universities Failing in Cybersecurity Education - brentley
https://www.cloudpassage.com/company/press-releases/cloudpassage-study-finds-u-s-universities-failing-cybersecurity-education/
======
brentley
I've always been impressed by CS folks that come from RIT. I'm not surprised
that they're at the top of the list of schools that have cybersecurity
electives.

